# Anyone with watercooling questions...?



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

Got questions on water cooling you HTPC or PC in general this is the place to ask and find answers. 

H2O is a great efficient way to cool and quietly do so a PC.

~Bob


----------



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

Well I guess the reason that I haven't done it yet is because I really don't want any water near my computer. Or maybe I'm just being paranoid.


----------



## xmas111 (Apr 26, 2006)

I've been using water cooling for about four years and never had any problems. I think with the much higher power consuming processors water cooling is the wave of the future. Especially if your into OC'ing.

There are a few manufactures now that sell cases with water cooling an integral part, Koolance is one.

I currently have three machines that are water cooled, with Koolance external units, as can be seen in my post in the "What's your computer(s)?" thread.


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

For the less PC savy - why do want to overclock anyway, what are the benefits?


----------



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

I think that it's used as a cheap way to speed up your PC. Problems are increased heat output and you void your warranty.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Phil M said:


> For the less PC savy - why do want to overclock anyway, what are the benefits?


 The basic benefit is you get a faster processor for less cash.

It's kinda long and drawn out, but the short version; 
CPU's are basically cut from the same wafer, then some are tested to determine the top speed rating for the whole batch. They are "binned" and sold as that speed though there may be many chips capable of much higher speeds. So you're one of the lucky ones that buys a chip capable of much higher speeds, OC it and you get a fast processor for the price of a slower one.

There are also some supply and demand issues eg; you could likely be sold a 3.2 chip that was labeled a 2.6 why? Cause the 2.6 was a hot seller and the manufacturer was unable to supply enough, so the 3.2 was rebadged and sold as a 2.6. So you buy one and OC it to a stable 3.2 for half the price.

Thats really kind of simplified and there is more to it, but it should give you an idea of why some of us do it.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Is 3.2 that much faster than 2.6?

I'm thinkin' overclocking is more for the heavy gamer and the heavy multi-tasker. If you aren't either and most of your time on the computer is spent writing and/or being a forum junkie, is there really that much benefit?


----------



## xmas111 (Apr 26, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> Is 3.2 that much faster than 2.6?
> 
> I'm thinkin' overclocking is more for the heavy gamer and the heavy multi-tasker. If you aren't either and most of your time on the computer is spent writing and/or being a forum junkie, is there really that much benefit?



Your right sonnie, you won't see much of a difference between a 2.6 and a 3.2 when doing normal stuff.

I think a lot of OC'ers do it just to show of their benchies.......and of course bragging rights!  

Or if your a crunchaholic like myself, (SETI) you can crunch WU's much faster.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Me too,... at least the main reason I OC is to crunch Seti faster. I also play a game on occasion,... not often, but now and again. Usually the two kids, the wife, and me play a (home) networked game, run around and shoot each other :laugh:


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

nova said:


> Me too,... at least the main reason I OC is to crunch Seti faster. I also play a game on occasion,... not often, but now and again. Usually the two kids, the wife, and me play a (home) networked game, run around and shoot each other :laugh:


Hey Nova atleast when they say "I AM GONNA KILL YOU!!!" its quite tongue and cheek.

Yeah if you are a numbers cruncher yes it will be beneficial. CPU speed isn't the only advantage but also FSB and RAM see my post about how to overclock.

Watercooling is safe when using properly distilled water. The distilled water is far less conductive and would take a good size leak to do damage. There are also synthetics that are 95%+ conductive of heat as water, but won't conduct electricity or be flammable.

~Bob


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Yeah :R I usually hear about it when a grab a sniper rifle and hide,..then pick 'em off,... they get a bit upset after they die 10 or 12 times before they even see me.


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

HAHA we're a little off subject, I liked using the Fatal1ty method sneak up behind em and follow em everywhere so they run all over the place looking for you.

Or like in BFV I used to just stand in the base next to the flag and stab everyone as they re-entered :devil: 

~Bob


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

I remember water cooling from the old days, when it was a necessity. I remember how terrible it was, and how many compromises were made to get water out of the computer. Later, we also used freon cooling, which was a lot better since it did not conduct electricity, and it isn't wet...

Now we don't need water cooling for almost anything we might do in computers, and certainly for home theater use it isn't necessary. For everybody except the die-hard tinkerers it makes no sense. All it will do is lower your reliability.

For the die-hard tinkerers: This is the wrong forum anyway, but here's some good advice anyway:
1. It takes only one drop of water to destroy a motherboard AND its graphics processor card. I saw it. Examine every water connection and ask yourself what happens if this one leaks.

2. Look into heat pipes.


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

gsmollin said:


> Now we don't need water cooling for almost anything we might do in computers, and certainly for home theater use it isn't necessary. For everybody except the die-hard tinkerers it makes no sense. All it will do is lower your reliability.
> 
> 1. It takes only one drop of water to destroy a motherboard AND its graphics processor card. I saw it. Examine every water connection and ask yourself what happens if this one leaks.
> 
> 2. Look into heat pipes.



Some major flaws in what you state. 

1. Distilled water (which is the bottled stuff at Wal-Mart etc) *does not* conduct enough electricity to damage most components. Anyone using tap water is not knowlegable enough to use water cooling as this is filled with chlorine, chemical solvents and worst of all traces of copper. On top of all of this there is synthetics that have 98% of the heat transfer of distilled water. These will have 0% electrical conductivity.

2. One should leak test the system before powering up the rest of the PC. If you run a paper clip to the green and black wires of a 20 or 24pin power supply connector, you can safely turn on the PSU. This makes it easy for you to run the pump with out the rest of the PC receiving electricity. (Duh don't hook any power cables to anything in the case until after proper leak testing) Also use the proper snap clamps to make the tubes seal around the nozzles of the waterblocks.

3. Unless my memory is a bit off water cooling with proper radiator and sized tubing runs at ambient room temperature or a little above that. So that means if the room is 74f or 24c. so at idle you will run that. My current system runs about 28c and at full throttle in games about 32c. The max temperature a CPU can run is typically 75-80c and videocards about 65-70c. 

4. Heat pipes are over-rated as the heat is pulled away from the source, but unless the pipe sticks out of the case that heat will recirculate and remain in the PC.

5. LN2, T.E.C., and Phase Change are what is considered the sickness, water cooling is childs play in comparison. Fans are for people willing to sacrifice the longevity of components for the feeling of security that in it is easier.


A totally awesome thread about water cooling and necessary to read for noobs HERE

~Bob


----------



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

Ok so if I put water cooling into a server would it run cooler and quieter?
Can you give us some examples of the synthetics that are suitable and do not conduct electricity?
What costing would you be looking at for a good system.
BTW are there any restrictions to what you can do with water cooling and how often do you have to top up the reservoir


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

Dan what size server case is this?

Yes it will

If you have space for it go for Danger Den

Black Ice Xtreme II 2 x 120mm fan Radiator
Danger Den MAG II - LE Pump
Water Blocks (lemme know CPU's and motherboard you have before buying so you get the right ones)
T-Line Reservoir
1/2in ID Tygon Tubing and Clamps (for better seal on the barbs)

$250-325 tops depending on number of water blocks you need/want

I only need to top off my T-line reservoir, which is 11in long, about once every few months
Distilled water is still the easiest to find and use plus its like $1.29 for a 1 gallon jug. It is what I use in my rig, my brothers rig, and my local friend Tim uses it in his.

~Bob


----------



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

It's a Antec 4RU Rack mount case. Can you be notified when the water is running low, I kinda want the server to be set and forget.

Dan


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

Typically if the water gets low the tmperatures will go up a few degrees. There is the outboard reservoirs that sit on top of a case or beside it etc. If you see it get lower then half then its time to fill up.

EDIT: here is a high rez pic of what a typical water cooling system looks like during a leak test..









Danny if this seems like too much of an undertaking you can go with one of these outbaord setups

~Bob


----------



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

This may be off track but anyway - I was thinking of building a cooler module for my fish tank (in summer it gets to 40C or above) are there aluminium waterblocks that would suit this, I just need to pump water through, i will attach the peltier module to the bottom and this will provide the cooling. Decided not to go with water cooling on the server would only use it for the CPU and im thinking most of the heat will come from all the drives.


----------

